
What skill has the highest chance of enabling you to be self-employed? - jamiegreen
If you are starting from zero, what skill (technical or non-technical) would give someone the highest chance of becoming self-employed in the shortest time period (e.g. doesn&#x27;t require 10 years of training to even get started)?<p>Looking for skills obviously that maximise income, flexibility and location independence.<p>Of course programming is an obvious answer - but can we be more specific? :)
======
JuliaChernykh
In my opinion, the main your skill is a belief in your business. Because this
skill is the best to push you to go every time you encounter troubles. I don't
talk about technical skills because today they are not important to start a
profitable business. I mean such type of business as a marketplace. Have you
ever thought about starting with this business model? Roobykon blog contains
useful news and tips for an e-commerce business. I recommend that you read
this:
[https://roobykon.com/blog/categories/marketplaces](https://roobykon.com/blog/categories/marketplaces)

